# Computex 2014/ Queen of StarCraft (II) Ga Young Kim at MSI Gaming Notebook Booth



## rhyansy (Jun 12, 2014)

Kim "Aphrodite" Ga Young, the MSI sponsored world champion of StarCraft (II) from South Korea, is best known for her participation in the female-only tournament Zowie Divina 2011. The beauty showed up at MSI Gaming Laptop booth during the Computex 2014 exhibition. She also recommends the best MSI laptops for professional gamers.

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14477&d=1402553013

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5482/14389622894_88d99f586a_o.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3899/14410830153_6dbbe7fcd9_o.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3924/14204011689_92fc385f6c_o.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3925/14389621444_63f28f3f0d_o.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2940/14389270052_e397fd1522_o.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5503/14204205047_425a58b124_o.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3915/14390653385_735d8122f2_o.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5033/14204203597_4e2b8cccb1_o.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jun 12, 2014)

I thought people go to Computex to look at computer hardware but this does not seem to be the case here.....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2014)

lel posing for pics


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2014)

she's cute. 

sadly we have zero female gamers in India.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## rhyansy (Jun 27, 2014)

Aphrodite is back with a promotional video! Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2014)

I like the chair in video.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 27, 2014)

Plastic Surgery is strong with this one. Trust me, i follow K-Pop and i can give you pics of other famous chics who (probably)visited the same surgeon


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2014)

^^That's ok. It's human tendency to look good.


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 10, 2014)

Aphrodite is back with her beauty sporting the MSI GT60 Dominator Pro!

*dragonarmy.msi.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6156&d=1404433919&thumb=1

*dragonarmy.msi.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6182&d=1404434699&thumb=1

*dragonarmy.msi.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6183&d=1404434752&thumb=1

*dragonarmy.msi.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6184&d=1404434781&thumb=1

*dragonarmy.msi.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6185&d=1404434806&thumb=1


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2014)

These Southkoreans are always good at Starcraft! 
At any time, Top 10 of Starcraft will have the majority from SK.

and they got ample amount of professional gamers too (who earns more than Fata1ty)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 10, 2014)

So, The point of this thread is to see a cute chick pose around gaming hardware  & promote a brand OP is part off ? is that it ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 10, 2014)

heard SK girls are very good with "joystick" too


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

^ i see what u did there


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2014)

^ i imagine what she did there..


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

^ no privacy here, looking by fast scrolling 


Spoiler



is she wearing only shirt?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 10, 2014)

GOD she is so sexy....


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2014)

Guys, lets focus on MSI and not MISS.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

Flash said:


> Guys, lets focus on MSI and not MISS.



there is nothing to focus on MSI sorry


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> there is nothing to focus on MSI sorry



Ouch...anyway, we really are lucky to have someone like Aphrodite promoting MSI. After Fnatic, she might be the next best thing that happened!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> GOD she is so sexy....



Are not you married?


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Are not you married?



Male - God's creativity


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Are not you married?



I am married & have a kid.


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 14, 2014)

bssunil said:


> I am married & have a kid.



Admiring is not bad!


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 16, 2014)

Aphrodite sporting the slimmest gaming laptop in the world, MSI GS60!

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10523527_832451266765646_3278380714325025191_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10433313_832451270098979_5118152087559163154_n.jpg

*scontent-a-pao.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10409158_832451273432312_4681452358578010828_n.jpg

*scontent-b-pao.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10446718_832451306765642_8584136832780078791_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10489858_832451346765638_3141465864499248379_n.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ no privacy here, looking by fast scrolling
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



NO.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2014)

bssunil said:


> GOD she is so sexy....



She is cute. Don't know how you find that sexy.


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 22, 2014)

More of Kim Ga Young from MSI Dragon Army:

*dragonarmy.msi.com/uploads/team/team_1392278788.jpg

*dragonarmy.msi.com/uploads/images/Team/5.jpg

*dragonarmy.msi.com/uploads/images/Team/%EA%B9%80%EA%B0%80%EC%98%813_800px.jpg


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 24, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Are not you married?


----------

